# Absuive Language - Necessity?



## Chirag (May 19, 2008)

Just had fight some days back.. argument with some phyiscal involvement. Enjoyed.. Anyways the thing is, is using abusive language a necessity during fight? I mean I don't abuse.. yea I don't coz I feel its cheap. So its like when I was arguing he went on abusing me and abusing and all I had to reply back were some teases, thats it. I mean nowadays even 4th grader is going on parents. I mean wth, why parents?? not learnt to respect them?? 

Your opinion.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

yep. If you want to claim medical bills, yes. abusive language is a necessity.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

I see lots of users here on the forum use Abusive Language which is just bad i feel.
even using language with asterisks is simply too bad.
I request the admin to make a rule for abusive language.


----------



## neocon (May 19, 2008)

abusive language is an outcome of an angry mind.
If you are angry you are more suceptible to use curse words. you might regret it later but in the heat of the momment you do use it


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I see lots of users here on the forum use Abusive Language which is just bad i feel.
> even using language with asterisks is simply too bad.
> I request the admin to make a rule for abusive language.


 
all you need to do is to report abuse and the user will be warned and for further abuse, will be banned from the forum.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

^^ ok


----------



## m-jeri (May 19, 2008)

abussive language is never a necessity...i gt a frnd ..i have seen him in heated debates with some ppl and they would be cursing and abusing him all around..but never a word will come out of his mouth as bad...and he ALWAYS wins the debate hands down..

i guess when a angry mind is at loss of words proving his point tht he resort to abusing...


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

I too don't abuse verbally, and dont care what the guy at the other end spills


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 19, 2008)

It isn't a necessity.Then again If someone abuses me with a purpose & keeps on persisting then the other person would have it.Not verbally but in another way.

Eventually everyone abuses.I know of very few of my mates who haven't uttered a sinlge abusive word till date.Yes we do find those kind of people too who never abuse.But then again they stand in minority.In this god forsaken world abuse is something which helps some people vent out their frustration & for other's its just a matter of fun & some abuse without any reason.It's not entirely clear what triggers it but it's eventually just letting loose all your anger.

I go beserk with abuses when I get stuck at a certain point of the game,when some of my hardware component blows up,get hurt,blah blah blah.This is just spontaneous outburts.Then there are times when we jokingly abuse with friends & stuff but that's totally in a friendly manner.So it's not really necessity but it just flows out.Hard to explain but it happens.


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

Totally unnecessary.. ANd most of the times, its the losers who resort to abusing others.


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

it is just the out come of wat we have heard since childhood and our surroundings... it is ok to use them 'rarely"... but dont make it a habit.


----------



## karmanya (May 19, 2008)

They're not neccessary, But I'm sorry to say, its kind of a habit, I am improving, I mostly use "****" instead of the F-word. Wierdly enough when I do get angry, I don't use swear words, they just refuse to come out.


----------



## jxcess2 (May 19, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Just had fight some days back.. argument with some phyiscal involvement. Enjoyed.. Anyways the thing is, is using abusive language a necessity during fight? I mean I don't abuse.. yea I don't coz I feel its cheap. So its like when I was arguing he went on abusing me and abusing and all I had to reply back were some teases, thats it. I mean nowadays even 4th grader is going on parents. I mean wth, why parents?? not learnt to respect them??
> 
> Your opinion.



If u had shot him with a gun, the abuse wudn't have been necessary.


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

madjeri said:


> abussive language is never a necessity...i gt a frnd ..i have seen him in heated debates with some ppl and they would be cursing and abusing him all around..but never a word will come out of his mouth as bad...and he ALWAYS wins the debate hands down..
> i guess when a angry mind is at loss of words proving his point tht he resort to abusing...


Couldn't agree more!!! I read a quote somewhere which says, "The one who strikes the first blow loses the argument". Never ever lose temper at least to tempt your opponent. I guess I am better than before!  We all learn.

Oscar Wilde's quote "Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much."


----------



## phreak0ut (May 19, 2008)

I agree that using abusive language is not good. Just few days, because of constant irritaton by my really noisy neigbours, I blurted 2 words and one thing led to another and we nearly came to blows. Abusive language comes out when you feel cornered and there's no way out. But, I've also had experience where you learn to cuss 'coz you are friends are that way. Stay away from them and you can even see that you can keep your temper in check 

@legolas-Very nice quote, but do you think that really works?


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

^ ^ I like both the quotes, I believe in the first, and would like to see about Oscar Wilde's!! 
I believe and am good at mind games rather than giving them the opportunity to turn the table at me after using abusive language. Because, when you use abusive language, more often than not, the issue at hand vanishes and the fact that you abused him/her comes more into the limelight. 
And I usually prefer sarcasm and polished words even if I have to express my frustration rather than say using the words which are classified as abusive. But again, the word "f*uk" is used the most everywhere even in casual conversations... So couldn't avoid it and no one seems offended to it anymore!  at least in Europe.


----------



## Vyasram (May 19, 2008)

If it really gives you a satisfaction that you got one over the other guy, then do it. I feel that way sometimes especially when arguing with total @#$#@$s. But make sure you add some humour to it, or else it will be like you are having tourettes or something.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

instead play Russian roulette


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> instead play Russian roulette


Does that help? I'd reckon a pillow fight with your girlfriend.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 20, 2008)

@legolas-Agreed that if you use a curse word, that becomes the centre of the fight rather the main issue at hand. Being sarcastic. YES!! That's one of the best ways to give a zor ka jhatka, but dheere se  Unfortunately, I've observed that, not many can understand when you are sarcastic. They give you a blank face!  Sometimes that's the best way to diffuse tenstion


----------



## Chirag (May 20, 2008)

^^
Totally. I mean I can't really be sarcastic in front of a guy who asks me 'why did the lights go?' when lights go off all over hostel, who thinks all the pics on orkut are real pics of the user (including those stupid emo ppl).. Am jst tired of hearing all the stuff around.. you move your leg and someone abuses u.. I banged him 4 times, still never stops it.  So gave up and now I sit quite.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I banged him 4 times, still never stops it.


No offence but that line just cracked me up.


----------



## shady_inc (May 20, 2008)

I use curse words on inanimate things like non-functional TV remote, a particularly hard PC game etc. But never on other people even if my mind is bursting with thousand curses for that guy.


----------



## legolas (May 20, 2008)

too many idealists here!! 
good to know!


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

*Cough* People who can't understand calculated insults revert to pedestrian abusive words. *Cough*


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> No offence but that line just cracked me up.


ROFL! yea.. Child abuse?


----------



## j_h (May 20, 2008)

Abusive language is not necessary.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Does that help? I'd reckon a pillow fight with your girlfriend.


not everyone likes the idea of girlfriend, time and resource waste (else i wouldnt be getting time to foruming too)

Russian Roulette is guaranteed to end the dispute


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

^^ Remember the Russian Roulette Mod in AP6: Beta House?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

^^havent watched the movie
tell me wat was special with this


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2008)

I never abuse anyone in real life,though i use words like WTH,WTF etc on IRC,forum etc but i am never serious about all that.I get angry quite often but do control myself.Sometimes i talk rudely with my fellow beings or family members but never intend to hurt anyone and never do i abuse anyone.But its the anger which overcomes me instead i overcoming it which forces me to talk in impolite ways


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^havent watched the movie
> tell me wat was special with this



what really? Well its too crude to post here. Google it.


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

Incidentally, the chances of you killing yourself with russion roulette in a gun with a well oiled(read: working well) mechanism are pretty remote, momentum invariably takes the bullet to the bottom instead of the top


----------



## blueshift (May 21, 2008)

I would never say I never abused anyone. It depends on the other person and situation. Its ok to abuse/curse if you keep that to you and your friends though I do not support abusing on parents.

Nowadays I am using too much of F word in my life..I am controlling my urge not to use it. Know what once when I was in Chemistry lab with classmates doing some experiment, some water accidently spilled over me and I uttered tht F word in front of my teacher. You 'll never know what my condition was at tht time.


----------



## indiangirl007 (May 21, 2008)

i dont think its necessary.. we can talk morally.


----------



## Chirag (May 21, 2008)

^^
Life is all different for you girls.


----------



## koolbluez (May 21, 2008)

I dont prefer abusin... but would spill out a hell lot if the other person just cant keep a lid on his


----------



## ajaybc (May 21, 2008)

I resort to abusing only when I think I cant express my emotions well enough.The other way is to do some beating but u know I am not a muscleman and also doesn't know martial arts either.So the safest way is to use some words and I know plenty of them in Malayalam.
My english vocabulary isn't that bad either.



Kenshin said:


> not required.....i never abuse coz i control my anger.....last time i got angry was in 8th grade.



Are u in 8th grade now?


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

I remember this movie "Liar Liar" when Jim Carey can't speak lie for 1 day and his son comes to him and says something about his teacher and Jim Carey replies "She is ugly" and his son asks "but you said Beauty is on the inside is what you told me" and he says "Son, that is a lie. Its what ugly people want us to tell to be just polite to them" 

If you actually think about it, I would agree to what he has to say.. Its rude but its the truth. 

So, why did I say this??   This topic is similar to that... for People who are good at irritating others or bashing others with impolite rude so-called bad words... would just dont care and say "you can't that is why you act as if you are civilized"


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

I hate the a$$holes who use abusive language. Fcuk them!


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

well,even if we control,it is the other side or even 3rd party that triggers the war of abusing words


----------



## legolas (May 28, 2008)

^ yes, even then, you can join them or you can stand apart and enjoy it by irritating them more..  Sorry if I seem to exercise my schadenfraude


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

do girls abuse ?


----------



## karmanya (May 28, 2008)

I've heard stuff from girls that would make the most hardened criminal blush in shame. One comment that sticks in mind had something to do with a large bamboo stick, an ass and a million red ants.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

*Schadenfreude* -no,we call in local lingo "adding oil to fire"


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> One comment that sticks in mind had something to do with a large bamboo stick, an ass and a million red ants.


----------



## pillainp (May 28, 2008)

Here's a prime example of the civility practiced by certain exponents of FOSS in one of our threads on this forum.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=840699&postcount=36

On a side note, I am certain that if a Windows supporter had used this kind of language, even disguised with the true FOSS man's $ (for s), they would reap at the very least a warning.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2008)

I normally don't abuse untill the other person pisses me off too much.
Some months ago I was uncontrollable though... But Visiting Digit IRC have some +points..
Am much controlled now cause I've seen some totally rude People coming there once or twice.(Otherwise its a clean place...ahh.. Whatever...)


----------



## krazzy (May 28, 2008)

The mods on ThinkDigit forum use the maximum abusive language on Digit IRC.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2008)

^^ Thats why they are MAD mods = Most Abusive DONs 
(Disclaimer: This IS a joke)


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 29, 2008)

I hardly abuse in real life.,but do so in my mind 
If someone fights with me n starts abusing tht he gets to hear twice the amount. I never start on my own!


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2008)

pillainp said:


> Here's a prime example of the civility practiced by certain exponents of FOSS in one of our threads on this forum.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=840699&postcount=36
> 
> On a side note, I am certain that if a Windows supporter had used this kind of language, even disguised with the true FOSS man's $ (for s), they would reap at the very least a warning.



HAha.


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

@pillainp:I pity you.you are blind with the FUD FOSS opponents does.this happened due to constant nagging of M$haft proponents 

I pity on you.you are outright against Open Source and Linux.that is the  no.1 reason you felt that I use abuse.
see!-this is what I first posted. "Built-in Vista probing tools exposed" -that is,Vi$ta using spy root kits to probe privacy of users.more that 60 to count.but Our dear winblows user cannot tolerate this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=840674&postcount=29
and totally Vi$ta sucks and this cannot be digested by M$ boys.
look at @imav:how he is furiously defending *DRM*(Digital Restrictions Management)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=840664&postcount=25
look,I went defensive when Microkids were trying to prove monopoly is good(M$FT) and poor people and those deprived of getting even a PC for study(not to even own them),have the right to learn.but our dear M$ proponents want to say like-
if you dont have money or if you are poor-go die a horrible death .what a pity?
here only Linux and open source comes.it is like democracy for us.

Mr.Pillay -I think you should either join that discussion or Stfu. OK?

and that I use "$" for "s" -it is to denote M$ and their followers always hungry for money-can kill user's freedom or anything to count!


----------



## m-jeri (May 29, 2008)

^^^..... a constructive argument without abusive words....




except for one lil thing.....


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^..... a constructive argument without abusive words....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

lol!!!!!!!! I NEVER ABUSED ANY **************................... PEESON IN REAL LIFE AND LIKE I TRY 2 CONTROL MY ANGER A LOT!!![DUn GET Angry Very EAsiLY uNTil SomEone PIsses Me OFF!]

HEHHEEH I THINK YOU SHOULD ABUSE IN A LIMIT AND ALSO RESOLVE THE MATTER PEACEFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND AvoId Using OM*g

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

^^
never abused any****?
Abuse in limit?Why even abuse?
OMFG u mean?
Why LOL LOL LOL LOL............?


----------



## pillainp (May 29, 2008)

I fear that I must announce that praka123 has won this battle.

I now quit the field, leaving him to enjoy the spoils of conquest.

I have violated one of the most important pieces of advice any man must follow, and praka123 has conquered me through vast experience.

For as a wise man once said, "Do not argue with the $tupid, for they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."

I fear I am now reaping the sad reward of forgetting that idiom.

The field is yours, praka123, may you live long and pro$per.


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

well,I know it is very shocking @pillay.there are people who get shocks when they know that M$ is NOT liked by everyone.especially with their Monopoly.

Mr.Pillay:there is a malayalam saying: "_Patteente Vaalu 1000 varsham kozhalil ittalum nere aavilla_"(dog,tail,1000 years, in pipe, no straight  ) .

this holds true with M$ .they wont learn from experience.they want to kill privacy of users via DRM.with Vista,they even allowed NSA to secure spy probes for USA military to spy other nations critical areas.that too over 60 numbers!.guess what?our Military will be too using vi$ta after the pressure from M$ group.

My biggest problem.Microsoft attacks growing *Open Source Movement* and GNU/Linux by showing *software patent *FUD.first they used a dieing UNIX vendor called SCO group to sue Linux for copyright infringement which in turn reverse fired as it is proven wrong and now SCO UNIX is bankrupt.

next,M$ wants to patent everything!they want to prove that Linux infringes patents.
they know that Linux doesn't and for that matter Software patents are used for monopolies sueing each other and software patents hinder invention. 

Apple is also on the same track.
Proprietary Operating Systems and big $$$ corporations have made Software world a menace.you cannot be so sure about your coded innovation.because,the same method may be used by the damn devil at redmond for example.that is why software patents sucks bad.
Think again!

As you have said me stupid,what can I say...may be   .but one thing I definitely hate proprietary OS proponents,who dont care for privacy and all 

ps: FUD stands for *F*ear,*U*ncertainty and *D*oubt -this word is made after IBM and Micro$haft obviously  search wikipedia


----------



## m-jeri (May 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> our Military will be too using vi$ta after the pressure from M$ group.




Well this the dumbest part of a post in this thread....
A Armed force uses Mass produced copy right portected material on their MCA...
no way...and that too INDIA...god never...Yeas maybe in theri day to day activites
and yeas IF only IF they agree to stream line it AND give the source code..and thats not happening...

Indian military ONLY uses Hardware products that are ONLY sanctioned by the DOD and for DOD that work is being done by the DRDO...
I know this because I know 3 not 1 people on various levels their..and they NEVER i REPEAT NEVER used Mass produced software for their "mission crtical areas" ..

NO NATION WORTH THEIR SALT HAS...I never heard that anywhere.

They always use Custom software based on Mainframe and Unix...and DB's are always Oracle or custom DB's
They depend on RTOS....

and I am surprised a OSM follower said this...


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

well,I am not very sure about that.but one thing:most central gov offices be it anywhere-it is windows they use.  
recently china hackers hacked foreign affairs ministry website iirc.


----------



## m-jeri (May 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,I am not very sure about that.but one thing:most central gov offices be it anywhere-it is windows they use.
> recently china hackers hacked foreign affairs ministry website iirc.




Well u cannot just say that with 100% accuracy...

As i said..if u are referring to offices and for day to day uses u are 100% correct

otherwise 0%.....



well hacked system doesnt always means windows....and i think china govt is a OSS supporter...

and hackers are after all ppl with highly destructive prgramming skills...they are damn good


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

I am having tought time with BSNl.. Serious line problem which these ppl dont just agree that exists!!
* Almos curse n abuse every hour so.. *


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe that people who indulge in abusive language are dullards who are unable to express themselves satisfactorily. A coarse-ness in your language when you argue, fight, debate or discuss a topic is not a sign of superiority; it is a sign of all absence of it. Strong and bitter words indicate a weak cause, says my Orkut fortune once in a while. And, I completely agree.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2008)

There are people who believe abusive language is macho. Well I was one of those when I was a kid. Now I never use abusive language in public, but sometimes, when angry or frustrated beyond words, letting loose some dirty words when alone, seems to be a good way of starting the journey back to normality.


----------

